#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Doeken

## @lex

Beste mensen,

Had net een discussie met een collega. Daar kwam een aantal doeken-vragen uit voort. We weten inmiddels een aantal antwoorden, maar ik ben benieuwd wat hier de reacties zijn:
[LIST=1]   [*]Wat is het verschil tussen achterdoek en fond;   [*]wat is het verschil tussen prosceniumdoek en voordoek en sluierdoek;   [*]wat is het rideau;   [*]wat is het verschil tussen sierdoek en voordoek.[/LIST]Met vriendelijke groet,

@lex

----------


## Upgrading your system

Alex, kijk eens op ShowTex - inventive showbiz textiles & draperies. hier staan allerlei materialen op, hierbij wat het is en waarvoor het gebruikt wordt.

----------


## Emiel

Volgens mij word er met het achterdoek en het fond hetzelfde bedoeld, het laatste doek in een theater. Bij ons in het theater kan je het ook open of dicht doen.

Voordoek is volgens mij gewoon een algemene benaming voor het voorste doek. Het voordoek valt ook nog onder te verdelen in verschillende soorten. Zo bestaat er eenn prosceniumdoek en een wagnerdoek. Zeg ik het goed? Maar wat een sluierdoek dan is weet ik niet.

----------


## stakke

> prosceniumdoek en een wagnerdoek. Zeg ik het goed? Maar wat een sluierdoek dan is weet ik niet.



Een proscenium en wagner heeft te maken met de manier dat het doek opengaat. Ook kan een proceniumdoek zich verder naar achter bevinden dan de manteau. In dit geval zou het gek zijn om een wagner te hangen.
-Het speelvlak voor het doek wordt ook wel eens proscenium genoemd.-
Verder het je ook de rideaux d arlequin, deze wordt opgetrokken evenals een sluierdoek. De rideaux d arlequin kan motieven bevatten (=sierdoek), sluierdoeken zijn meer in het spel zelf, ze hangen aan trekken.
(rideaux = doek in't frans)
Achterdoek font is idd hetzelfde





> het laatste doek in een theater. Bij ons in het theater kan je het ook open of dicht doen.



 Deze hangt dan toch nog voor de horizondoek, toch? Anders heb je plooien en schaduw, niet?



En er zijn er nog hoor.

----------

